# Change in Puppy Plans - Bittersweet



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

SO... my breeder recommended that I get a get a puppy from a different litter than the one I originally had planned and paid for. While going through the selection/pairing process for our puppy I made a comment that made her change her mind on the right puppy for us. 

I originally stated that I was interested in doing Search and Rescue with puppy but after looking into the SAR more it ended up being a conflict with another emergency response team I am part of so it's a no-go. My breeder was talking me through the girl's drives and I made the comment that since I am not going to be using the pup in a real world (life or death possibly) SAR setting and would be "working" her through AKC tracking and/or Nose Works I would probably go with a less drivier pup of the litter so it wouldn't be as intense for my wife and (little) kids during the day taking care of it while I am at work. She then said all of these girls had a lot of drive and wondered if it was the right litter for me not pursuing Search and Rescue. 

I talked to my wife about it and we called my breeder back together and talked through our options. We decided to get onto another litter and were recommended a pup who is the runt of the litter. The breeder said she is extremely sweet, and doesn't foresee any health issues but is going to get a full health check this week to make sure. She said the girl was the first born, always ate well and was never kicked off a nipple and wasn't bullied by any of the other pups. She has kept up growing respectively to the other pups and doesn't tire out any more so than her brothers and sisters. In her pictures she is out in the front of the pack and jumping up on legs for attention. 

I feel good about the change and appreciate the breeder ensuring we are matched with the right dog, but still a part of me was attached to our first litter. The first litter had DDR lines and this new one is primarily WGWL with a little DDR in there. All of the puppies in the first one were Dark Black Sables which is my favorite color and this new girl is a bi-color, which I am 100% OK with it is just not what I was picturing coming home with us. The funny thing is that over the last few weeks I have really started to admire the bi-colors and thought it would be cool shooting for that color sometime down the road.

Last but not least, the Name... We had a name picked out for our girl and our kids even started calling her that before she was even chosen. "When is Enka coming home?". So now we have to choose a new "F" name and I am thinking Fate, because everything happens for a reason and if the "E" litter wasn't meant to happen then it's fate that we are bringing home a different girl (pending a clean bill of health from the Vet of course)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear that you are not going to get a puppy from the litter your heart was originally set on but I am sure you will be happier with the other puppy chosen for you. Dark sables are gorgeous but so are the bicolors. :wub:

I like the idea of naming her Fate, I think it's a good name and a fitting one.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I think that it is bittersweet, in Delgado's litter was one bicolour and the rest were sables. I had my heart set on a sable but ended up with the bicolour. I'll admit I was hesitant at first but his personality won me over and I'm sure your new little girl will too 

You could always go with Fate as her registered name but her call name as Enka if you really are attached to it. That way you get the best of both worlds  

As for lineage, Delgado is a WG/DDR/Czech mix and I see aspects of all in him. But in the end it's the dog itself in front of you that matters most

PS Bicolours RULE :happyboogie:


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry for the litter change, but at least the breeder was doing the right thing and not lettin gyou take home a pup that might have been too much without the work, you know?

I love the name Fate, I think that's a great meaning behind it too


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh and.. Charly is Titan's registered name, but he goes by Titan. I had that name picked out since I was a kid, lol. Like Shade said, that's an awesome idea too.


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

I am excited and honestly after we get that girl home I am sure the litter change ordeal will be quickly forgotten. I truly appreciated the breeder working with us to find the right pup and that was one of the main reason's we invested in a reputable breeder was to get the RIGHT dog for our family.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I sympathize - it's so hard to be patient and wait, and I definitely was emotionally attached to a particular pedigree. I also had fallen in love with one of my breeder's dogs (she's still my favorite) and really wanted one of her puppies.

Based on a number of factors, we ended up with a placement from another breeder altogether. Trusting was tough just because I don't do well with unknowns, and there were many unknowns.

But we've had our girl six weeks now, and we love her. I can see all of the care and consideration both breeders put into choosing the right puppy, and you're right that you don't even think about the "might have been" puppy once you meet yours. I train with two "might have been" puppies and their owners each week and don't think about it; I think about the beautiful girl in front of me who is eager to learn what I'm teaching her.

It's hard to be mentally flexible enough to change plans, though, and I think you're doing a difficult but good thing. And I love the name choice! I think that's a great way to symbolize it!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I just went through the same thing. Now I'm playing the waiting game again. But I know it will all be worth it for the right pup!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## taytay (May 13, 2014)

lauren43 said:


> I just went through the same thing. Now I'm playing the waiting game again. But I know it will all be worth it for the right pup!


I remember reading about that. We are lucky that this other litter was born just a week after so my pick up date is just a week later.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oooh a bicolour!! Lucky!! I kept wishing my black dog would grown tan feet (her mom was bicolour). lol 

Sounds like a fantastic breeder! I'm sure she'll find you just the right pup!


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

I believe you are going to the same breeder that my girl is from, so I wanted to say congrats! 

She is a fantastic breeder and I also changed my litter, color preference, AND gender plans to find a suitable pup from her for what I need. 

I could not be happier with the guidance or with my pup!


----------

